# Grizzly jointer



## larryf (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody have an opinion on Grizzly jointers? I am looking to buy a used jointer and have a choice between an older Grizzly G1182 and a delta 37-190 for about the same money. The Grizzly has a bigger motor and a longer table and is much heavier Both are in good condition. Which one is the better jointer? Also looking at a Jet for $150 more that is bigger still.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

larryf said:


> Anybody have an opinion on Grizzly jointers? I am looking to buy a used jointer and have a choice between an older Grizzly G1182 and a delta 37-190 for about the same money. The Grizzly has a bigger motor and a longer table and is much heavier Both are in good condition. Which one is the better jointer? Also looking at a Jet for $150 more that is bigger still.


Larry, I don't have A Grizzly jointer, but I do have several Grizzly machines. All have performed fine for me. As for jointers, a larger motor and a longer table are always desirable. Heavier machines are less likely to tip. I only have one Jet machine(planer) but it has performed well also. 

As long as the bearings are good and the adjustments all work smoothly, I don't think you would be disappointed in any of the three! It also depends on the space you have available!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have the Grizzly jointer and have used it for over 9 years with out any errors..

===


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have the G1182-Z, and really like the machine. Got it used almost a year ago. Good solid feel, relatively quiet, smooth, easy to set up and adjust. The spring was shot on the blade guard when i got it--easy repair and parts were available from Grizzly. Shipping time and cost were actually quite reasonable coming from the "manufacturer"--not normally the case for replacement parts.

Coincidently, the 1182 replaced a variable speed Delta benchtop--lighter unit than the 37-190 looks like. It was an okay machine, but not in the same class.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would go with heavier and more power, and the longer the bed, the better. I have an 8" 2hp with 72" bed (not a griz) and it handles boards up to 12' which is as long as I can run thru it where I have it. You can run small boards on a big jointer but it isn't easy to run big ones on a small jointer.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

I've used a lot of Grizzly jointers and have never had any problems. We did have one machine that developed a bearing problem after about ten years of heavy, daily use, but found out that the bearings are available at any auto parts store. They are standard off the shelf stuff and very inexpensive.

I've also used a lot of Delta jointers and never had a problem with them. If I had a choice, I would also pick the bigger bed and larger motor.

I've never used a Jet.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a new Grizzly jointer and could not be happier with it. I certainly agree with the other posts that talk about the value of the longer beds and more powerful motor. If it were me, I sure would go with the Grizzly for those reasons. I'm sure that Delta makes great jointers too, but in your case the decision is not so much which brand is better, but which one offers you the most for your money. Hope this helps.


Jerry


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

I have an older Grizzly 8", It has the long levers to set the table. It works good, no problems.
Where I am, there are many 6" jointers around very cheap. The 8" jointers are harder to find.

Don


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Your profile doesn't show any of your tools or how much space you have to fill up.

That said, if you have room and also can use the capacity buy the biggest you can afford. Any jointer is better than no jointer as long as you get a good edge with it.

I had a 4" jointer and found that a 6" takes virtually the same amount of room.


----------



## larryf (Jan 1, 2013)

*jointer*

Just my luck. Grizzly sold in less than a day and before I could go look at it. Its tough living 200 miles out in the boonies when time is important. Oh well, will keep a watch out.


----------



## kmacrae354 (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a Jet 10 inch Jointer/Planer combo that I was never delighted with, about a $450 unit. I was never delighted with it, it was light, seemed flimsy and the tables never seemed to stay set up. I'm a weekend woodworker, it's not my job, so when the unit started grumbling about 2 months before end of warranty I was very disappointed. Cust service would ship out parts for free, but those bearings weren't listed. All in all a disappointment, the only good thing about the unit was it's death before blades needed replacement or sharpening. Currently looking for a used heavy machine.


----------



## hobbyshop (Jan 3, 2013)

Too bad you missed it. I will join the others to say that I have an 8" Grizzly jointer that I have owned for many years. The only problem that I have had with it is the spring on the guard. It does a good job and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------

